# send-pr revival...



## Chris_H (Nov 20, 2014)

OK let me preface this by saying; given the this section is for "ports, and third party software" I hope that I'm OK to post about BASE applications in this area. That said...

Many of you have at least heard of the BASE utility; send-pr. It was designed to allow you to post a pr(1) to the FreeBSD bug tracking system, from your terminal. Which until around June of this year, was databases/gnats4, and which I maintain. But the FreeBSD Bug Tracking system now runs on devel/bugzilla. Which rendered send-pr inadequate for the task it was originally designed. Because it no longer knew how to effectively communicate with the newly based system, Bugzilla.

When I discovered it wasn't being updated, but rather, being removed. I jumped at the opportunity to bring it back. I've used, and love send-pr, and I'm sure many of you have, also. So I'm creating this topic in an effort to gain some feedback on the whole process. From communicating effectively with Bugzilla, to preventing abuse of the bug tracking system, to features that should, or should-not be implemented. Either now, or n the future.

Thank you for all your time, and consideration.

--Chris


----------

